# which castration method?



## Pipit (Jun 24, 2009)

We need to wether our buckling and we want to do it in the most painfree way possible.  The vet wants $205. to surgically castrate him.  The breeder said she'd band him for free.  I just wonder if banding is the best way to go, as far as the buckling is concerned.  It seems like it would be, at the very least, awfully uncomfortable for a long time.  How about using an emasculator?  Has anyone had experience with those?  These are our first goats and I want to do the right thing.  What should we do?:/


----------



## helmstead (Jun 24, 2009)

We band.  It's really no big deal.  Most kids are over it in 6 hrs.  Some carry on for a couple days - but they're the minority.  The area goes completely numb due to lack of blood supply.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to agree with Kate, banding is not bad it is uncomfortable only for a few minutes then they loose feeling and eventually the sack falls off.  Doing it in the summer will require lots of attention though.  Keep the flys away!  I use blue spray and fly predators.
'
Chris


----------



## norcal (Jun 24, 2009)

There is also a thread here about the age of the kid.   We had ours done - one at 2wks and the other at 5 days.    The seller did it for us.   I had no clue that it wasn't recommended until later in their little lives.      Oh well, now I know better.


----------



## Pipit (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, that was me.  I was wondering because Nick seems very mature for his 5 weeks.  His testicles have descended and he's mounting everything in sight.  

I suppose it will be ok to band.  I read on Fias Co goat site that it's inhumane.  I don't want the little guy to hurt too much.  He's such a dear.  

When they're banded, do they try to rub or pull on the scrotum?  He was constantly scratching the scabs from debudding.  He's very clever.  He figures things out and even moves things around in his pen so he can jump up and reach things.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 24, 2009)

While Fiascos website is good reading for some stuff, the other stuff is crap.  No one website has ALL the answers.

LOL My Nigi bucklings are usually mounting littermates within the 1st week - normal!  

The day they're done, they'll sit down and check the band out as if to say "what the HECK has happened here!?"...but they cannot get the band off, no worries.


----------



## mully (Jun 24, 2009)

Banding is painless only uncomfortable for a short while ..Save your vet money for something you can not do. This is easy and dome all the time.  Just dress the area once the sack falls off to help it heal and keep flies away.


----------



## norcal (Jun 24, 2009)

When do they fall off?   Our little guys were banded 25 days ago.   They have shriveled, but are still there.


----------



## kstaven (Jun 24, 2009)

Banding works well and they are over the trauma in minutes.

$205.00 ???? Might I suggest you find another vet to compare prices with. I have lived in two states and three provinces and never had a vet charge more than $60.00.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 25, 2009)

We band also and have never had any problems.  It depends on when the testicles fall off, but they will.  Some just take longer than others.  We try to band in the late evening and the boys are usually up to their normal activities the next day.  Very easy.


----------



## Pipit (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I feel much better about banding now.

For your enjoyment...  here's a video of Nick trying to escape the pen by moving a table to the gate and him finding our goat cam instead.

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1709201


----------



## sweetshoplady (Jun 25, 2009)

Where do you get the bands?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 25, 2009)

You can get the banding tool and bands online at Hoegger's Goat Supply or Jeffer's Livestock.  Not expensive at all.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 26, 2009)

we band I borrow can the tools from my MIL or she has even offered to come and do it for us, we also have a cousin that bands his own bulls ect so he has done it for us also. I prefer to do it in cool weather though because you have less problems with the flies bothering it and it getting infected afterwords,(that is what I had an old Amish man I know suggest anyways).

Edited to add but my MIL does her's all year around, when they get big enough that they have dropped all the way unless the fokes that are buying them don't want them banded she does it. Has never had a problem doing it in the warm weather.


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 27, 2009)

i use emasculator and it works well. But the problem of it not taking comes up and you have to do it again. I did my two bucklings and now have to redo one testical on one of the bucklings they were not likeing us very much for about 2 hours afterwards so be prepared for your normaly loving friend to not want anything to do with you.


----------



## walkswithdog (Jul 23, 2009)

Age range on wethering a goat?  Mine are about 14 weeks and I don't think the breeders - emasculator/crusher?  method worked.


----------

